# April TOTM



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

The moment you have all been waiting for is here. It is time to unveil the photos you have been submitting to me through the month of March. Please realize that I have resized them all to fit your screens. If you want the original, click the image and you will be able to see it. The names of the tank owners will be shown in the TOTM poll. Please do not base your vote on who owns the tank, but rather which tank or picture you like the most.

Please note the number *above* the picture you would like to vote for. This is the number you will use in the poll above. 

1. <3~Pleco~<3 


2. OCtrackiepacsg1 


3. jrdeitner 


4. Schwartzy61


5. Cam


6. narizina


7. Quintin117


8. daniel89


9. JoeCoolTM


10. Grits - *WINNER!*


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I would also like to add, this is not the place to post whether you think the votes are fair or not. You may make a separate thread about that, but this is not the place. Please keep all replies to this thread related to the pictures, not the poll.


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

Very well done and thanks for setting the POTM and the TOTM bml


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Voted for the tank that I felt had the best aquascape. Good job everyone!


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

This one's hard! There are some really good tanks this round, it was impossible to decide!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

This is true. The TOTM contest was a real success this month!


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

Its stuck between two, hard choice. I guess you just have to ask yourself, if you were a fish which would you like


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

hey better watch what fish you think you are and what tank you decided  my tank is a sw so if you are a chiclid you would die lol. And i ment to get you the new picture of my tank bml since i redid the rock work and added fish ooh well guess there is always next month!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Send a picture now dan, so it will be there for may!


----------



## JoeCoolTM (Mar 16, 2010)

haha yeah i have completly redone my tank as well, new rock, less ship and sand 
ill send in a pic for next month. Great tanks up there tho!


----------



## narizina (Mar 17, 2010)

Lol... I've changed the tank so much since I submitted that picture, I had forgotten what it looked like before. I'll have to go for May.


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

ill send it after the 10th bml im suppsoe to go to the coral frag swap that day and i might be coming home with some beautys


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Awesome. The best part about running this is getting to see all these awesome photos before anyone else. I can't wait to see your tank full of coral!

I want everyone to send me your TOTM and POTM photos now!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Just a friendly reminder, there are spaces open for both the POTM and TOTM for May. Send in your photos now before these spaces are gone!


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Its a close one!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Aw, MAN, this is a tough one this time.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Hey guys I got some great submissions for next month, I just need one more to make a full poll. If any of you are holding out for June, don't wait, send it now. Also if you just want to take a pic and send it in, I will use it. First one to submit one gets the last spot.

You cant send me a second one for May if you already sent one.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Hey guys, the TOTM and the POTM are both full. Thank you for your entries.


----------



## WeedCali (Nov 28, 2009)

Omg narizina named his/her fish after strains of weed??? HA!


----------

